# virtuoso-opensource-5.0.1 installation problem



## smooky (Jan 22, 2010)

I built *virtuoso-opensource-5.0.1* from ports collection. But could not found startup script virtuoso.sh (there is specified in documentation on virtuoso).
Ok. I'm look at /usr/ports/database/virtuoso/files and found there *virtuoso.sh.in*, but probably it did not processed during installation.
I'm looking into virtuoso.sh.in and found string like:

```
command_line=/usr/local/bin/virtuoso
```
, it mean is executable file... But also I could not found *virtuoso* executable, but found /usr/local/bin/virtuoso-t executable...

Hmmm... it seems to me virtuoso port looks very strange...

Does anyone explain to me whats wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there something in /usr/local/etc/rc.d? Start scripts belong there.


----------



## smooky (Jan 23, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is there something in /usr/local/etc/rc.d? Start scripts belong there.



I think so too ... But there is nothing about virtuoso... There is no script found...

Hmmm... I will try to reinstall.


----------



## petruxa (Jul 5, 2010)

Dutch. here is ls /usr/local/rc.d/

avahi-daemon
avahi-dnsconfd
dbus
ffserver
gpsd
hald
isc-dhcpd
mdnsd
mysql-server
saned
slpd

I'm realy like your comments ) Hope, as usual I'll find MY mistake before an answer, but please tell me what this beast (virtuoso) want from me?

PS
I'm compiling kde4 fore a week. And I like it (it WILL be made without errors from the scratch).

PPS

Maby some link to an any structured documentation? Handbook, even Arch. handbook - not enough. [crying] I jast need to be able to make a pruduct! I do not (if to be hornest - I do) like to remember C! 
Or jast Make and *c?

PPS

Excuse me my expression and language please.


----------



## petruxa (Jul 5, 2010)

kde5?


----------



## petruxa (Jul 5, 2010)

*krb5?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 5, 2010)

Are we talking about databases/virtuoso here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyway, I installed the port mentioned above (well, the package, didn't feel like compiling 68MB of source code just to test out a port). It doesn't place anything in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/, so I'm assuming it does not behave as a server (so nothing needs to be started at boot time). In other words: it requires a regular command. These are the executables the port installs in /usr/local/:


```
File: bin/inifile
File: bin/isql
File: bin/isql-iodbc
File: bin/isqlw
File: bin/isqlw-iodbc
File: bin/odbc_mail
File: bin/virt_mail
File: bin/virtuoso-iodbc-t
File: bin/virtuoso-t
```

I suggest you make sure you install the correct version -- i.e. 
	
	



```
# pkg_info -IX virtuoso                                                                                                 
virtuoso-6.1.1      Universal SQL/Application Server
```
 -- and then run [cmd=]# pkg_info -f virtuoso\* | grep -v Comment: | less[/cmd] to see which files are installed. My best guess would be to read what's in /usr/local/virtuoso/doc to find out how to progress.


----------

